# P229 question



## alexVT (May 10, 2012)

I just bought a used P229 earlier today and I was hoping someone could tell me a little bit more about it. 

The guy I bought it from said it was a P229R elite. The frame is made in Germany, it has a Beavertail on the grip, 2-piece polymer grip, and #8 night sights. The sights are starting to dim, which tells me it's at least a couple years old. It's DA/SA but I can't really tell if it has an SRT or not. The slide is marked Sig Sauer P229 on the left side with serrations going from the rear up to the extractor. Haven't shot it yet but I am extremely excited to. This is my first gun purchase since moving to Texas.

Can anyone tell me when this gun was made, which model it is, or any other interesting tidbits?

Thanks!


----------



## SteamboatWillie (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats, AlexVT!

I really like my 229RDAK. Not sure how familiar you are with Sigs but I can give you a few tidbits:

Great safety system that includes four basic safey features:

Decocker (pretty obvious), drops the hammer safely on a chambered round
Intercept notch - catches the hammer as it falls using the decocker. Holds the hammer away from the firing pin and acts as a drop-safe mechanism
Disconnector - lifts the trigger bar as the slide moves rearward to prevent firing out of battery
Firing pin block - prevents pin from moving forward unless trigger is pulled to rear.
ETA - Oh ya, forgot to mention the obligatory "remember, all mechanical parts can fail"

If this is your first Sig, I would highly recommend the Sig Armorer's manual done by Chris Orndorff. It's less than $25 and is a great resource for maintenance procedures and understanding the Sig Handguns. Top Gun Supply is also a great resource for resource. I'm not affiliated with either, just passing along my experience. You can find Topgun Supply here

I can't help much with the age, I can only tell that on the older West German models. Gotta go now, maybe someone else will chime in with more info.


----------



## Polkster13 (Feb 10, 2013)

From the Sig Sauer FAQ website:

If the gun was manufactured or imported by us, we can get the date of manufacture from our Records Department. This is offered as a service: SIG OFFICIAL DATE OF MANUFACTURE CERTIFICATE $49.95 To order, please call customer service @ (603) 418-8102 with a Visa, MasterCard or American Express. Please allow 2-3 weeks for research, printing and shipping.


----------



## Steved13 (Feb 7, 2013)

No expert here, but I can help with the SRT. With the gun empty, dry fire it, and hold the trigger afterwards, then rack the slide manually while continuing to hold the trigger depressed. After racking the slide, slowly release the trigger and wait for the click.


----------

